# thoughts on?



## BenjaminButton (May 11, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Zilla-Terrarium-Lin ... 43a4f7ae03
as a liner for the bottom  ?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Is it looped like astro turf or regular carpet? If so, I'd worry about nails catching.


----------



## BenjaminButton (May 11, 2011)

AH ALSO! he has a big cage with a plastic bottom type thing with a metal wire top and sides, I am in the mood of decorating it all pretty but the metal wire top and sides are like rainbow colors and im not a fan what are your thoughts on spray painting just the top wire part? or if you have any ideas on how i can make it black instead of rainbow


----------

